# ST 324



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

We live in Manitoba Canada and I pretty much have my mind set on a ST 324 machine. My driveway is 65’x25’. Will this be big enough or should I go 27“. Snow will be light with the cold weather. Driveway is gravel as well. Also need to clear a pee patch for my dogs.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

24" is fine however I prefer a 26", 27"+ getting bulky especially 29"+. The 27" should have a bigger engine. I prefer other brands over Husqvarna. The Era of Husqvarna is gone. 40 years ago I loved their chainsaws. 

Welcome to SBF. Come back.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I still have my Husky saw, from way back when they were a Swedish company. Just used it the other day helping a neighbor.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had a tree business back then. My saws were Stihl, Jonsered, Husqvarna. I liked the Husqvarna the best, lighter than the Stihl, more comfortable, and faster chain speed. I also had several Poulan saws and a Homelite double trigger climbing saw.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Derekv700 said:


> We live in Manitoba Canada and I pretty much have my mind set on a ST 324 machine. My driveway is 65’x25’. Will this be big enough or should I go 27“. Snow will be light with the cold weather. Driveway is gravel as well. Also need to clear a pee patch for my dogs.


It's big enough. The difference is you'll have to make a few more passes. The other difference to consider is a 24 will take up less space when not in use so depending on your storage space the choice is up to you.


----------



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

BullFrog said:


> It's big enough. The difference is you'll have to make a few more passes. The other difference to consider is a 24 will take up less space when not in use so depending on your storage space the choice is up to you.


Thanks. That is what I figured. 24”-27” isn’t really a big deal. 24”-30” would be noticeable.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a driveway about your size, I live on a steep hillside that needs the plow piles moved as easy as possible and I have a 2018 Husky ST324P. It works very well for me, has the hydrostatic transmission, wheels and power steering for easy turning. I bought this Husky ST324P after first buying a Honda HSS928 that was just really disappointing in its performance. I did like the track drive on the Honda for the hillside but the clogging of the chute was a deal breaker.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

If you get light snow, then the 24 is fine. It's when you get the wet heavy stuff that you want the bigger machine since it has the larger engine (can throw the snow further). An impeller mod would help the 24 deal with wet snow, though. The Husqvarnas tend to have a large gap between the impeller blades and the impeller housing. Slush and heavy wet snow will slip through that gap. The impeller mod will close the gap.


----------



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ended up buying a lightly used Ariens platinum 30.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

You'll be very happy with that choice.


----------



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

I got it for $200 less than what a 324 would have cost plus it came with 2 cabs. Owner claims used 6 times since new bought in 2014. Not a scratch on it looks like new


----------

